# I would love to share a beautiful attempted robbery



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Such a beautiful attempted robbery here in Vegas.
🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Such a beautiful attempted robbery here in Vegas.
> 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


Was he stabbing the fucker?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Oh yes very much so.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

No-Go Zones in Vegas? Homeless Addicts, Criminals & Gangs take over portions of Las Vegas Strip
					

Entire sections of the Las Vegas Strip are being claimed by street gangs, drug pushers, and homeless addicts as our city, county, and state leaders have left tourists vulnerable to attacks, robberies, and assaults.



					networkinvegas.com
				











						The Ghettoization of Las Vegas: Another Shooting on Fremont Street Last Night
					

Last night, there was yet another fight and shooting on Fremont Street in downtown Las Vegas.



					networkinvegas.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

They don't report on it much. Don't want to kill tourism.
Shootings and stabbings from gangs and criminals happen weekly. Especially on Fremont where I work


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 6, 2022)

Stabby stab stab stab. 
Here's a comment from that YouTube vid


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 6, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> They don't report on it much. Don't want to kill tourism.
> Shootings and stabbings from gangs and criminals happen weekly. Especially on Fremont where I work


Yeah I did a little time at high desert and South desert prison. Those places are fucking crazy. I read a lot of the Aryan warriors where being charged for some shit. I'd probably be back in prison if I lived out there to be honest


----------



## Mythos (Aug 6, 2022)

News story says they were juveniles but doesn't say whether the kid lived or not. That explains why they were the lamest looking and sounding robbers I've ever seen. Also this is what you can expect if you try to rob or steal from Vietnamese shop owners.. I used to know a Vietnamese liquor store owner and I saw him attack a shoplifter once.. Was one of the funniest things I've ever seen.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 6, 2022)

What a low energy robbery. The virgin robber vs the Chad clerk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 6, 2022)

😂😂😂

"I'm dead... I'm dead..."

I love how he just drags him to the door and just dumps him like garbage.


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

Stupid mother fucking kids ....lucky dude only had a knife n didnt spray their domes all over the wall. 

 I found a few articles ,, none mention current condition but that idiot was alive and conscious and transported. Only 17

From the NY Post article on the same story with an interview. 

“I remember him saying, ‘Please don’t let me die,'” Nguyen said. “He said he was sorry. By that point, he took off his mask himself. I was trying to get on the phone with the police when he was trying to talk to me. I just ran and wanted to make sure the police and ambulance would get here on time.”

Nguyen said police told him the robber was 17-years old. His condition was not clear.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Stupid mother fucking kids ....lucky dude only had a knife n didnt spray their domes all over the wall.
> 
> I found a few articles ,, none mention current condition but that idiot was alive and conscious and transported. Only 17
> 
> ...


He’s more compassionate than me. 
The only thing I would’ve said is die slow and then took my time calling the police and ambulance.


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 6, 2022)

That is badass


----------



## nissan11 (Aug 6, 2022)

Anyone know what kind of knife he used? That would make a great spyderco commercial.


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s more compassionate than me.
> The only thing I would’ve said is die slow and then took my time calling the police and ambulance.


Yeah that much adrenaline and anger I don't think I would of ran for the phone til I was done kicking him and asking him he was proud of him self for being a stupid mother fucker for a few minutes ....


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> Yeah that much adrenaline and anger I don't think I would of ran for the phone til I was done kicking him and asking him he was proud of him self for being a stupid mother fucker for a few minutes ....


I would’ve kept stabbing him to the front door


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 6, 2022)

Owner looked like he wasn't just stabbing opportunistically and seemed to have some training.  He was fast and surgical.  Calm, too.  "Can you guys just leave?"  Alright then.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Is that @TedMez? I’d notice those 15.5” pythons anywhere.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Fuckin SWEEEETTTT...Call the garbage truck and get'em out of there


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 6, 2022)

It would be awesome if the store owner could take pics with him dead on the ground.  Like pics of a hunter with a big buck deer he just took.

Frame that shit and display it like a trophy behind the counter..


----------



## shackleford (Aug 6, 2022)

Place I used to work kept handguns underneath each register and in the back room. Never felt the need to even lay a hand on them, thankfully. I'm not envious of the position this store owner was put in. He did seem cool and collected throughout the incident.


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 6, 2022)

This made my day. Best thing I’ve seen all week.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s more compassionate than me.
> The only thing I would’ve said is die slow and then took my time calling the police and ambulance.


Be better for society if he expired


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Be better for society if he expired


If he was some hardened thug I would agree.

This is a 17 yr old kid that did something incredibly stupid ,,, at least he has a chance if he lives to teach others not to be so fucking dumb.

 I'm not saying he will mind you but at least there is a chance of him trying to teach some one a lesson from his mistakes ,,, the dead just become martyrs or are simply forgotten.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Yano said:


> If he was some hardened thug I would agree.
> 
> This is a 17 yr old kid that did something incredibly stupid ,,, at least he has a chance if he lives to teach others not to be so fucking dumb.
> 
> I'm not saying he will mind you but at least there is a chance of him trying to teach some one a lesson from his mistakes ,,, the dead just become martyrs or are simply forgotten.



Play stupid games, win stupid prizes i guess lol.


----------



## Yano (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Play stupid games, win stupid prizes i guess lol.


Oh yeah he got what he deserved for sure , lucky that kid only had a fucking pocket knife , I got the estwing camp axe next to the door LOL I'm coming like just I am , pissed off Dwarf








						Camper's Axe (Long Handle)
					

The 26" Camper's Axe is the ideal axe for camping, hunting and farm use. It has a forged steel head with Estwing's patented Shock Reduction Grip®.




					www.estwing.com


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

That is terrible. There is no way this shop owner will still have the store after trial. He will likely have probation and some time in prison as well.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> That is terrible. There is no way this shop owner will still have the store after trial. He will likely have probation and some time in prison as well.


Are you serious? Why?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> That is terrible. There is no way this shop owner will still have the store after trial. He will likely have probation and some time in prison as well.


What’s funny is that’s literally not what’s happening


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you serious? Why?


That's how it is these days. It was a teenager. I didn't see a weapon on him. And the owner stabbed him multiple times in the back. I think they both lose here.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> That's how it is these days. It was a teenager. I didn't see a weapon on him. And the owner stabbed him multiple times in the back. I think they both lose here.


Nope. He was defending his store. He will be in the clear


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nope. He was defending his store. He will be in the clear


He might be clear. I don't know Nevada laws. He wouldn't be clear here though. He might not go to prison here, but he would spend all of his money on an attorney and court fees during the process.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> He might be clear. I don't know Nevada laws. He wouldn't be clear here though. He might not go to prison here, but he would spend all of his money on an attorney and court fees during the process.


When the robber jumped the counter it became a self defense situation.


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> When the robber jumped the counter it became a self defense situation.


Agree, but some don't. That is the problem. Some would argue that he was excessive...much like many of the police brutality cases.


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

Yep, just watched it again. Looks to be at least maybe a 5" blade. He held the robber from running away and stabbed him 7 times. He would be in trouble in many areas. Maybe he is lucky for being in Las Vegas.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> Yep, just watched it again. Looks to be at least maybe a 5" blade. He held the robber from running away and stabbed him 7 times. He would be in trouble in many areas. Maybe he is lucky for being in Las Vegas.



Would be very sad if he got into trouble

I hope not


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 6, 2022)

Dex said:


> Yep, just watched it again. Looks to be at least maybe a 5" blade. He held the robber from running away and stabbed him 7 times. He would be in trouble in many areas. Maybe he is lucky for being in Las Vegas.


Even after viewing the video he’s still not in custody. 
Are you an attorney?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 6, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Even after viewing the video he’s still not in custody.
> Are you an attorney?



I think hes just saying
"Ya never know these days"

Heres one that happened up here.

4 Drunk natives rolled up into a farmers yard, a few got out to try and find things to steal.

The farmer came out and saw they were moving towards his elderly wife (To rob her) 
He grabbed his gun and ran at then yelling for them to leave.
They got back in the car and tried to run the old man over with the stolen car.

The old farmer got out of the way and went to the window and tols the driver to stop immediatly.
The driver pulled a gun, the farmer shot and killed him


Pretty fucking clear right?
Bless that farmer and one more scumbag off the planet.

He was charged with murder, because the Native guys gun was broken.

I think @Dex is just saying, with all these libtards everywhere, clear and RIGHT... isnt always the case anymore


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Would be very sad if he got into trouble
> 
> I hope not


It would be for sure. I'm sure he will feel bad enough if the kid dies or is paralyzed. I'd be worried about retaliation from the family and/or friends if I were the owner. Hopefully he has more than just the knife behind the counter.


----------



## Dex (Aug 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I think hes just saying
> "Ya never know these days"
> 
> Heres one that happened up here.
> ...


Yep, and we got a lot of Libtards that moved here from Cali. Having a jury trial is scary now.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

In MA he'd have major issues. He stabbed immediately, which is an act to kill or seriously injure, and was not in self defense. Defending his store/property is not grounds for deadly force here.

He'd be in prison with near 100% certainty.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> In MA he'd have major issues. He stabbed immediately, which is an act to kill or main, and was not in self defense. Defending his store/property is not grounds for deadly force here.
> 
> He'd be in prison with near 100% certainty.


He did stab but only after he was cornered when the kid jumped over the counter


----------



## Pooh6369 (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Such a beautiful attempted robbery here in Vegas.
> 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


In Vegas also, love seeing the story!!! Used to work at the Wynn, the strip is full of garbage. And Fremont is 10x worse. If family comes here I'll put them up in a hotel away from the strip. If they choose to stay there I won't go there.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He did stab but only after he was cornered when the kid jumped over the counter


He wasn't cornered, the store owner rushed the kid.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> He wasn't cornered, the store owner rushed the kid.


The kid jumped the counter. He had no way of knowing that the kid wasn’t armed. 
He also has a right to defend his property. 
Jumping over the counter is an act of aggression


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The kid jumped the counter. He had no way of knowing that the kid wasn’t armed.
> He also has a right to defend his property.
> Jumping over the counter is an act of aggression


Not in MA he does not. No idea of the laws in Nevada though. 

I have no problem with what he did, I'm only saying up here... He's in prison.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

One of the things I do like about ga is you every right to defend your property.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> One of the things I do like about ga is you every right to defend your property.


One of the reasons why the south is better. 

...and no, I'm not talking about racial issues at all.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

We can only defend our home without having to exhaust all means of escape or other alternatives.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> One of the reasons why the south is better.


It's basically just that and fried green tomatoes.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> It's basically just that and fried green tomatoes.


I'll add the weather, no winter, hot tanned girls in short jean shorts and cowboy boots, country music, better gun laws, and cost of living. 🤠🤠🤠


----------



## TODAY (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'll add the weather, no winter, hot tanned girls in short jean shorts and cowboy boots, country music, better gun laws, and cost of living. 🤠🤠🤠


Oh, and chicken + waffles


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 7, 2022)

You forgot truck nuts.


----------



## slicwilly2000 (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> He’s more compassionate than me.
> The only thing I would’ve said is die slow and then took my time calling the police and ambulance.



My telephone would have had a problem.  Sorry telephone no worky.  Need to reboot the modem.  With all these thieves I wasn't able to afford to upgrade me 56K modem and right now it's downloading a movie.

Slic.


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 7, 2022)

As soon as he jumped the counter, he forfeited his right for life..

Almost eveytime robbers are armed..
The owner only had a knife to defend himself
So Stab until he cant reach for anything.

Then go to the bathroom, wash up, catch your breath and compose yourself. Look in the mirror at yourself and say, "well done you bad mother fucker!" Followed with a Ric Flair "WOOOOOOO"

 Then go call the cops..


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> In MA he'd have major issues. He stabbed immediately, which is an act to kill or seriously injure, and was not in self defense. Defending his store/property is not grounds for deadly force here.
> 
> He'd be in prison with near 100% certainty.


He's in trouble in Canada..


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Yeah in liberal shit holes they punish the victim and reward the criminal.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 7, 2022)

Dex said:


> Yep, and we got a lot of Libtards that moved here from Cali. Having a jury trial is scary now.



Libturdz love their criminals, hate proud Americans and the constitution.

Easily the dumbest creatures to have ever existed...


----------



## TODAY (Aug 7, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Libturdz love their criminals, hate proud Americans and the constitution.
> 
> Easily the dumbest creatures to have ever existed...


There's our guy!


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

Dex said:


> Yep, just watched it again. Looks to be at least maybe a 5" blade. He held the robber from running away and stabbed him 7 times. He would be in trouble in many areas. Maybe he is lucky for being in Las Vegas.


3 inch according to the reports , police transported the wounded perp , did not take the shop owner into custody.

It was self defense with a pocket knife ... that stupid kid should of had his brain sprayed across the floor , not laying there asking for an ambulance

How was the shop owner to know that kid didnt have a taser up his sleeve and zip ties in his bag ? was he supposed to wait to defend himself until then ? 

Dude needs to trade that pen knife in for a .45 in my humble opinion.


----------



## TODAY (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm 100% in favor of that shop owner defending himself and his business. Dude did nothing wrong in my eyes.


But this chorus of "he should've killed him!" is kinda wild given that the suspect here was an unarmed minor.


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

This is probably my favorite recent ,, hey don't fuck around ,, video ,, from a few days ago ,, 80 yr old shop owner watching his security monitor sees a guy get out of a car with a rifle and pull down his mask in the parking lot ... gets the shotty and waits .. hahahaha.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm 100% in favor of that shop owner defending himself and his business. Dude did nothing wrong in my eyes.
> 
> 
> But this chorus of "he should've killed him!" is kinda wild given that the suspect here was an unarmed minor.


Minor yes. Child, no.
He knew exactly what he was doing. 
Armed, unarmed, it doesn’t matter to me.
The intent when they first walked into the shop was intimidation. 
They chose to target the shop because there was only one man there who wasnt a big individual who they thought would be an easy target. 
That’s a bully mentality. 
He chose to put himself in that situation. 
The 17 year old is a scumbag and I do 100% believe he should have killed him.
They wanted to be little gangsters. 

I have 0 compassion for people like that.
They’re a waste of air and space. 

I’ll be honest as soon as I heard the sound of a white kid saying “nigga” i somehow felt even less compassionate which I didn’t even know was possible.

I also have no patience for teenage boys.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah in liberal shit holes they punish the victim and reward the criminal.



Yup, its the "commie-libturd" way!


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> This is probably my favorite recent ,, hey don't fuck around ,, video ,, from a few days ago ,, 80 yr old shop owner watching his security monitor sees a guy get out of a car with a rifle and pull down his mask in the parking lot ... gets the shotty and waits .. hahahaha.



He 'dis-armed' the bastard!


----------



## TomJ (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> In MA he'd have major issues. He stabbed immediately, which is an act to kill or seriously injure, and was not in self defense. Defending his store/property is not grounds for deadly force here.
> 
> He'd be in prison with near 100% certainty.


Same in Jersey, you don't have a right to defend property here. 
We also have a "duty to retreat" 
If this was in NJ he would be in prison already, sad to say. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Same in Jersey, you don't have a right to defend property here.
> We also have a "duty to retreat"
> If this was in NJ he would be in prison already, sad to say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


That's sad. There were 3 people in the incident from that video. Two inside and one holding the door.


----------



## iGone (Aug 7, 2022)

nissan11 said:


> Anyone know what kind of knife he used? That would make a great spyderco commercial.


Spyderco, from robbing to sobbing in 6 strikes


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Same in Jersey, you don't have a right to defend property here.
> We also have a "duty to retreat"
> If this was in NJ he would be in prison already, sad to say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Maine has duty to retreat as well , but that ends once your home. If some one is trespassing in your home or there  to do you harm and forcing their way in , you just have to yell.. Get Out .. and drop em.

but its gota be in the home , cant be the drive way , garage , the shed.




__





						Title 17-A, §104: Use of force in defense of premises
					





					legislature.maine.gov


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> He 'dis-armed' the bastard!


Him yelling " he shot my arm off , he shot my arm off " ,, made me laugh like hell. 

You might not have seen it but there is an old movie called Harlem Nights where an argument ensues between Eddie Murphy and Della Reese behind his nightclub.

Eddie Murphy ends up shooting her in the foot to keep her away from him and she starts hollering ,, " He shot me in my pinky toe !! He shot me in my pinky toe !! "


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 7, 2022)

If the LA riots in '92 have taught us anything at all, its that ye don't fook about with Asian business owners. These chavs got a free history lesson.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

TODAY said:


> I'm 100% in favor of that shop owner defending himself and his business. Dude did nothing wrong in my eyes.
> 
> 
> But this chorus of "he should've killed him!" is kinda wild given that the suspect here was an unarmed minor.



I dont wish death on the perp

But, if he dies, he dies.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Yup, its the "commie-libturd" way!





Rot-Iron66 said:


> He 'dis-armed' the bastard!


It’s like you think in bumper stickers


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.  

There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.
> 
> There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.


Nope. What’s stupid is trying to rob a store. 
What’s stupid is any compassion for the failed abortions. 
Yep if someone is trying to harm my property or is trespassing after they’ve been asked to leave deserves what they get.
I’ll bet we’d see alot less of these situations if the cockroaches knew they could be taken out like the useless wastes that they are.
Why should compassion be shown to those who have none?
Oh let’s just wait and see if they’re armed or if they want to cause physical harm first. 
What stupid fucking logic is that?
Over some vapes? That’s the owners fucking livelihood that is his life. 
I’m only disappointed that little bitch didnt die


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.
> 
> There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.


They’re not fucking children. They knew damn well what they were doing.


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nope. What’s stupid is trying to rob a store.
> What’s stupid is any compassion for the failed abortions.
> Yep if someone is trying to harm my property or is trespassing after they’ve been asked to leave deserves what they get.
> I’ll bet we’d see alot less of these situations if the cockroaches knew they could be taken out like the useless wastes that they are.
> ...


"Why should compassion be shown to those who have none."  

Kinda ironic don't you think?  

You could tell by their body language that they had no idea what they were doing.  The fact that the worker held on to him and the kid did not reach for a weapon at any point in time would usually indicate that he was unarmed.  In fact the robber gave up after realizing he was being stabbed and tried to run away.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.
> 
> There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.



So people should be free to rob us at will and take our possesions that we work hard for?

We cant protect criminals
We should be able to feel safe wherever we go

That opens up people to constant intimidation, i refuse to be intimidated
I refuse to not walk whereever i fucking please, whenever i please


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> They’re not fucking children. They knew damn well what they were doing.


Where did I say they were children?  But 17 yr Olds are extremely stupid.  You should know having been 17 before.  So either you are being willfully ignorant or you have amnesia.


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So people should be free to rob us at will and take our possesions that we work hard for?
> 
> We cant protect criminals
> We should be able to feel safe wherever we go
> ...


Please explain where I said that?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> "Why should compassion be shown to those who have none."
> 
> Kinda ironic don't you think?
> 
> You could tell by their body language that they had no idea what they were doing.  The fact that the worker held on to him and the kid did not reach for a weapon at any point in time would usually indicate that he was unarmed.  In fact the robber gave up after realizing he was being stabbed and tried to run away.



I take 0 risks
If someone is an aggresor....
i AM going home

I did not nake the decision to have a confrontation, they did

I cannot read their mind or see the future of their actions

I am going home to see my family, i will not take risks by sparing an aggresor


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I take 0 risks
> If someone is an aggresor....
> i AM going home
> 
> ...


Attacking someone with a knife is going to have some risk...


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> "Why should compassion be shown to those who have none."
> 
> Kinda ironic don't you think?
> 
> You could tell by their body language that they had no idea what they were doing.  The fact that the worker held on to him and the kid did not reach for a weapon at any point in time would usually indicate that he was unarmed.  In fact the robber gave up after realizing he was being stabbed and tried to run away.


Nope your pussy logic is dumb as fuck. 

They walked into the store with fucking masks on. 
So you think because they were bad at commiting a robbery they weren’t intent on robbing the store?
They walked into that store to rob it. 
He jumped the counter. 
Buddy you can honestly go fuck yourself. 

I have no compassion for the dumbass criminals. 
I hope they get passed around prison and raped to death for packs of ramen noodles. 
It’s not a victimless crime.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Please explain where I said that?



So, if a LARGE man walks up and demands my wallet, or my wifes wallett

But doesnt make a crazy move or pull a weapon, i cant take action to defend myself?

Just because someone doesnt pull a weapon, doesnt mean they dont have one
Hust because someone doesnt immediately attack me, doesn't mean they will not

They have made the decision to be a criminal, i did not do the illegal action

I cannot know how they will escalte it and i reserve the right to escalate further, as im in victim


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Attacking someone with a knife is going to have some risk...


Are you really this much of a dumb pussy


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Attacking someone with a knife is going to have some risk...



Certainly
But standing there and doing nothing had inherent risk that is MUCH higher.

People wbo are CRIMINALS, co.mit CRIMINAL acts

I refuse to be at a CRIMINALS mercy

I will take my chances with striking first

I do NOT wait for anyone to make the first move to hurt me


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Where did I say they were children?  But 17 yr Olds are extremely stupid.  You should know having been 17 before.  So either you are being willfully ignorant or you have amnesia.


I never robbed a store in fact millions of 17 year olds don’t rob stores or commit any kind of crime.

When I was 17 I did stupid things but I was well aware of what I was doing


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.
> 
> There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.


How does the store owner know if he can "beat their ass"? How does the store owner know these guys are not carrying guns?

You cant stand there and ask questions..If they are that stupid to come in that fast, jump the counter with masks, you have to make the assumption they will kill you as well.

Im not rolling the dice hoping I can kick anyones ass or that they dont have guns or weapons.

Im going to defend myself and kill you.


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Are you really this much of a dumb pussy


Probably, but I'll take that over someone who's on a message board all day, everyday, and gets upset bc I have a different opinion than them.  Sounds kinda libtardish.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> How does the store owner know if he can "beat their ass"? How does the store owner know these guys are not carrying guns?
> 
> You cant stand there and ask questions..If they are that stupid to come in that fast, jump the counter with masks, you have to make the assumption they will kill you as well.
> 
> ...



Thats well explained

Its a roll of the dice

The reality is, we need to protect GOOD citizens
Not protect CRIMINALS

I have a rule

:I am going home today

Thats my only rule, it means i do whatever i have to do to go home and see my family
If that means running is the best option, ill do that

If a man corners me (Like the store situation)
Is a criminal, im outnumbered.... that cicksucker is dying

I am not the aggresor, i am a victim and i will defend myself 100x more than required
You threaten my life, you die, because im a good man and i refuse to even uave a 1% that an ecil person may kill me and widow my wife


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Probably, but I'll take that over someone who's on a message board all day, everyday, and gets upset bc I have a different opinion than them.  Sounds kinda libtardish.


😂 It’s almost like I have this magical device that fits in my pocket with access at my finger tips.
Your opinion is fucking stupid. 
Libtard 😂
Hey I’ll tell you like others I’m not hard to find off the message board


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

“These innocent kids who had no idea they were in reality robbing a store and had no clue about the possibility of any consequences. He should have waited and asked them if they intended to cause him harm. Then he should have had a fair fight with them to see if he could over power or beat their ass”


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

Maybe have a chemical deterrent next to the register also, in addition to the knife? Mace/pepper spray the guy who jumped the counter and was stuffing things into his bag. 

Again, my State has clear laws on this. If this happened in many States, the clerk/owner would NOT be going home, at least until a judge set his bail. 

No idea of Nevada laws though. If it was legal, then fine. Those guys made a decision, and with that comes consequences.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe have a chemical deterrent next to the register also, in addition to the knife? Mace/pepper spray the guy who jumped the counter and was stuffing things into his bag.
> 
> Again, my State has clear laws on this. If this happened in many States, the clerk/owner would NOT be going home, at least until a judge set his bail.
> 
> No idea of Nevada laws though. If it was legal, then fine. Those guys made a decision, and with that comes consequences.



So sad that we protect criminals


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe have a chemical deterrent next to the register also, in addition to the knife? Mace/pepper spray the guy who jumped the counter and was stuffing things into his bag.
> 
> Again, my State has clear laws on this. If this happened in many States, the clerk/owner would NOT be going home, at least until a judge set his bail.
> 
> No idea of Nevada laws though. If it was legal, then fine. Those guys made a decision, and with that comes consequences.


Nevada is a stand your ground state.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

Rise: “these poor children thought they were playing grand theft auto and that terrible store owner ended their fun and didn’t offer them a fair fight”


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> How does the store owner know if he can "beat their ass"? How does the store owner know these guys are not carrying guns?
> 
> You cant stand there and ask questions..If they are that stupid to come in that fast, jump the counter with masks, you have to make the assumption they will kill you as well.
> 
> ...


The scenario you described on how that interaction went down is not how it happened.  And if you are going to stab someone who may have a gun, you're rolling the dice there bud.


Sick avatar btw.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Nevada is a stand your ground state.


Stand Your Ground is in self defense. This was theft of property, not self defense. It MAY not apply. 

Again, no idea of specific Nevada laws.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> The scenario you described on how that interaction went down is not how it happened.  And if you are going to stab someone who may have a gun, you're rolling the dice there bud.
> 
> 
> Sick avatar btw.


That’s literally what happened


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Stand Your Ground is in self defense. This was theft of property, not self defense. It MAY not apply.
> 
> Again, no idea of specific Nevada laws.


I’ll look again but it does apply to people attempting to rob you


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Stand Your Ground is in self defense. This was theft of property, not self defense. It MAY not apply.
> 
> Again, no idea of specific Nevada laws.



Pretty sure stand your ground includes intimidation as well doesnt it?


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I never robbed a store in fact millions of 17 year olds don’t rob stores or commit any kind of crime.
> 
> When I was 17 I did stupid things but I was well aware of what I was doing


Touche, neither did I, but I did steal from stores time to time.  Am I happy about it, no.  I'm an adult now and able to have a bit more understanding from experience that I didn't have at 17 on why it's bad to steal other than it's just illegal.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll look again but it does apply to people attempting to rob you


I just looked, and it says that robbery is NOT grounds for deadly force. 

BUT... It was all Nevada attorney websites, or similar, didn't see the specific Nevada law in writing. I'm at work, only had a minute to look. 

Still has to be charged even if he did break the law. Sometimes law enforcement turns a blind eye, which is awesome. 😍


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Pretty sure stand your ground includes intimidation as well doesnt it?


Nope. "FIghting words" do not apply. At least in MA, and from what I read about Nevada.

Real threats to life or massive injury only.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Nope. FIghting words" do not apply. At least in MA, and from what I read about Nevada.



Gotcha
Im unfamilar with all these laws
I just go by what i see as right

Im sure you heard our Prime Minsister
"We do not have the right to defend ourselves"

Fucking Cuck


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Gotcha
> Im unfamilar with all these laws
> I just go by what i see as right
> 
> ...


They're different in every State too, so that has to be taken into account also.


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> So, if a LARGE man walks up and demands my wallet, or my wifes wallett
> 
> But doesnt make a crazy move or pull a weapon, i cant take action to defend myself?
> 
> ...


You most certainly can.  But imo it also depends on what you have as a weapon.  Depending on the size difference, if all you have is a knife, it might be best just to hand over the wallet.  If you have a gun, you have the upper hand which gives you some options.  

The problem I have with the scenario in the store is more that he kept stabbing after the kid had given up.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> They're different in every State too, so that has to be taken into account also.



I've seen some crazy videos in some states where im thinking "DAMN, that was not warranted" 
But the shooter got away because of specific laws
Its an interesting subject for sure

My uncle is in NC and has told me about a lot of it


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> The scenario you described on how that interaction went down is not how it happened.  And if you are going to stab someone who may have a gun, you're rolling the dice there bud.
> 
> 
> Sick avatar btw.


First...Im not your bud, cunt bag.

Second.. You are blind..Its exactly what happened..

yeah let the store owner just pray the guy doesnt have a gun when he goes to "kick his ass"


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> You most certainly can.  But imo it also depends on what you have as a weapon.  Depending on the size difference, if all you have is a knife, it might be best just to hand over the wallet.  If you have a gun, you have the upper hand which gives you some options.
> 
> The problem I have with the scenario in the store is more that he kept stabbing after the kid had given up.



Yes and No

If violence must be used
Be prepared to tske it to the finish line
If your life is threatened, its prudent to NEVER use half measures

I almost died once because of a half measure when i was in danger


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes and No
> 
> If violence must be used
> Be prepared to tske it to the finish line
> ...


That is also true.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes and No
> 
> If violence must be used
> Be prepared to tske it to the finish line
> ...


Don't bring a knife to a gunfight. 😳


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Don't bring a knife to a gunfight. 😳



More like
Dont turn your back on a guy just because youve "Won"

Did i "Win"
Yes

But i didnt finish it.. and the guy didnt like losing.. and he had a knife


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> That is also true.



Because the basic reality is
You dont know what any human is capable of or thinking at any moment.

And the cards are stacked towards a CRIMINAL obviously doing bad things

Is it just a young kid who needs money?
Or is it a Gang initiate, who is proving himself?
1st one, you might be fine
2nd one, might kill you for fun

We have an OBLIGATION to our families to not take that chance

Thr offender had an obligation to not break the law.

They started it, i csn only asume theyre a bad person, because theyre doing bad things

Go look on liveleak, where people have gotten on their knees and surrendered to a robbery, only to be executed or killed because the robber got jumpy

We should never make the mistake of thinking a KNOWN criminal, in the act of committing a crime is going to spare us.

We do not put our lives in the hands of a bad person, thats nonsensical


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Because the basic reality is
> You dont know what any human is capable of or thinking at any moment.
> 
> And the cards are stacked towards a CRIMINAL obviously doing bad things
> ...


I get what you're saying.  I was obviously looking at it in hindsight.  Thanks for the logical response brother.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I get what you're saying.  I was obviously looking at it in hindsight.  Thanks for the logical response brother.


We can only view things from our own perspective most of the time.

You did some bad things but you didnt have lethal intentions towards people etc.
As such, our personal experiences dictate our perspectives and stimulus responses.

I appreciate that you actually keep an open mind and read without having your own experience bias interfering with logical process.

Cheers bro!


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> We can only view things from our own perspective most of the time.
> 
> You did some bad things but you didnt have lethal intentions towards people etc.
> As such, our personal experiences dictate our perspectives and stimulus responses.
> ...


My experience is only my experience.  It takes other experiences for someone to change their own, so thanks for sharing yours.


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

If I may play the devils advocate for a moment and word this all as carefully as I can.

IF , hypothetically speaking some one asks some one else to secure an item or a payment for them due to it being more convenient for what ever reason. The person that is there to secure the item does not care one iota about your personal well being or safety in fact it could be just the opposite they might actually want the item holder to make a fuss just to relieve stress from a bad day.

An this person will not likely run in yelling , screaming or shouting , it will be a very relaxed and causal conversation. Until it isn't.

Now I realize these were kids trying to perform the worlds clumsiest smash n grab with no clue outside of a video game on what they were doing.

But the shop owner did not know this. Those guys could of been there for his vapes , his missed payment , his thumbs or his family.  Just because a person appears to be unarmed does not makes this true. Guns tasers even knives have this odd way of just falling out of peoples asses at times ...

Did the shop owner "attack" ...  in my own personal opinion  ,, No. The moment that guy came over the counter all bets are off. Don't forget were watching it from a camera , there was no door behind him , no way out of there other than through the bad guy. 2 guys in the shop , 1 outside guarding the door.

His office door was open , was there family in there ? kids playing ? Was that where he kept his gun ? what made it so imperative he risked his own life to deny access to that area.  We have no idea ... it's all conjecture and guessing.

Like I said I don't think I would of handled it as well I have some anger and aggression issues. There most likely been a lot of kicking and yelling before services were called ... not proud to say it , but I know how I am when I get riled up.

An like I stated in a previous post I do hope this kid lives , learns some valuable lessons and helps others make better choices in life.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.
> 
> There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.


Yeah because he knew he was a teenager and knew under all that baggy clothing he wasn't carrying a weapon. 
Maybe he should have ran and hoped his two friends didn't jump him outside? Maybe just stabbed him in the foot? He already asked them to leave, maybe he should say pretty please?

Maybe pay attention to what's going on in Vegas, we had regular stabbings and shootings recently. Almost every other week. Fremont and the strip and other places.

He did exactly what he should have done. Prevented any attempt on his life and protected his store.

I live in Vegas. I watched a guy bleed from a stab wound in the neck awhile back sitting on a curb waiting for an ambulance. Shootings right outside my casino multiple times. Junkies smoking and shooting up in plain site. 

Junkies can turn violent real fast when they panic during a robbery. 

Just no.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> Where did I say they were children?  But 17 yr Olds are extremely stupid.  You should know having been 17 before.  So either you are being willfully ignorant or you have amnesia.


Dude had no idea they were 17 till they were identified after the attempted robbery.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> "Why should compassion be shown to those who have none."
> 
> Kinda ironic don't you think?
> 
> You could tell by their body language that they had no idea what they were doing.  The fact that the worker held on to him and the kid did not reach for a weapon at any point in time would usually indicate that he was unarmed.  In fact the robber gave up after realizing he was being stabbed and tried to run away.


Druggies act all sorts of weird. You're twisting this to fit your narrative. Stop it


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Stop calling them children when talking about the event that went down. The dude had no idea at that moment in time. He acted in his best interest which was stop a potential threat that could have turned deadly.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> You most certainly can.  But imo it also depends on what you have as a weapon.  Depending on the size difference, if all you have is a knife, it might be best just to hand over the wallet.  If you have a gun, you have the upper hand which gives you some options.
> 
> The problem I have with the scenario in the store is more that he kept stabbing after the kid had given up.


So the criminal deserved compassion? 
The problem I have is people thinking that those commiting crimes that aren’t victimless  should be shown any restraint or compassion.
Why should the victim be forced to show restraint? 
He was running on adrenaline.

Also they’re not innocent children. 
They’re little cockroaches who wanted to play gangster. 
Well reality is a bitch and it’s gonna hit faster than that blade when those wiggers get sent up the road.


----------



## Dex (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Maybe have a chemical deterrent next to the register also, in addition to the knife? Mace/pepper spray the guy who jumped the counter and was stuffing things into his bag.
> 
> Again, my State has clear laws on this. If this happened in many States, the clerk/owner would NOT be going home, at least until a judge set his bail.
> 
> No idea of Nevada laws though. If it was legal, then fine. Those guys made a decision, and with that comes consequences.


It is a shame that we don't have a national standard. Because we have many on here that don't know that this owner could lose everything if he were in a different state. Hell, I think he would have been safer with a gun and putting one or two in the guy to put him down.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 7, 2022)

The fact these guys were already standing in the guy's shop with ill intent already points to a moral vacuum that most of us don't possess.  They are young... and dumb.  But in all probability, neither one will learn anything from this, even the one that got stabbed.  They'll just introduce more force and/or brutality next time.  People can change, but most of the times, they don't.  Society is at a point where a soft touch and giving people the chance to realize they need to change will no longer work.  I'm talking about real crime here, where people voluntarily seek to exploit or harm others.  Judge Dredd these motherfuckers.


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah because he knew he was a teenager and knew under all that baggy clothing he wasn't carrying a weapon.
> Maybe he should have ran and hoped his two friends didn't jump him outside? Maybe just stabbed him in the foot? He already asked them to leave, maybe he should say pretty please?
> 
> Maybe pay attention to what's going on in Vegas, we had regular stabbings and shootings recently. Almost every other week. Fremont and the strip and other places.
> ...


Yea, I had no idea the shit that's going on in Vegas, that would definitely had changed my opinion if I had known that.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

It shouldn’t matter if it’s one incident or 1million. 
If there’s a precedent set that you can be legally put down like a rabid dog then I’ll guarantee we would a lot less incidents


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

It's always better to be judged by 12 than carried by 6


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Every state should be stand your ground for property and life. Bam that ends all this bullshit.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

If we had less laws protecting people with Ill intent we’d have a lot more fear and respectful people


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Just like child fuckers. Should be death penalty kill em all


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Every state should be stand your ground for property and life. Bam that ends all this bullshit.


I'm in florida and we have stand your ground laws, but those do not protect you from using deadly force from someone who is trying to flee.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm in florida and we have stand your ground laws, but those do not protect you from using deadly force from someone who is trying to flee.


It damn well should because you know they will do it again and that next time they might kill someone instead of fleeing. Just put them down


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> It damn well should because you know they will do it again and that next time they might kill someone instead of fleeing. Just put them down


Yep. Even if they live it’s hard to commit a crime when you’re shitting in a bag and pissing through a tube


----------



## Dex (Aug 7, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Yes and No
> 
> If violence must be used
> Be prepared to tske it to the finish line
> ...


True, but these attorneys can play the game well. The good ones anyway. They would argue at what point did his life become in danger? Was it just because the thug jumped the 2ft counter? It looked like the owner was even further away from the kid at that time. The thug jumped over and began taking stuff off of the shelf. Once again, the owner was even further away at this time and then ran to attack the thug with a knife while holding him from leaving. This is where he would be in trouble in my state. 

I hope everyone can defend themselves and think that they have a right to. I encourage everyone on here to read their state laws and make sure that they understand what they can and can't do. I'd hate for one of you guys to see a video of something like this, do the same thing, and then get into trouble because you are in a state that has different views.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Why can't I booby trap my shit? Because a criminal might get hurt? Pffff


----------



## Dex (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Yeah because he knew he was a teenager and knew under all that baggy clothing he wasn't carrying a weapon.
> Maybe he should have ran and hoped his two friends didn't jump him outside? Maybe just stabbed him in the foot? He already asked them to leave, maybe he should say pretty please?
> 
> Maybe pay attention to what's going on in Vegas, we had regular stabbings and shootings recently. Almost every other week. Fremont and the strip and other places.
> ...


Honestly, unless you are or know people in the PD, you don't have the best idea of what is going on in the city. Only 1/10 makes it to the news. 

Denver is nice? Denver isn't a dangerous city, right? My wife works for Denver PD. There are multiple shootings every day. This has been happening and getting worse the past couple of years since BLM riots. I don't hear about them and wouldn't know that without her working there. 

And if Denver is this bad, I imagine Vegas isn't great either. I think most major cities are dangerous now and you need to be prepared.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.
> 
> There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.


Easy for you to say in the comfort of your home. Here's some nuance, don't rob people.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

exactly. shoot the bad guys. shoot all the bad guys. guess what? bad guys start talking about how simple robberies gets them killed. mmmm maybe we wont rob people anymore!
Mr Armondo Dangerfield for instance.








						Video shows attempted shooting, robbery in Summerlin; Police seek suspect
					

A man attempted to rob and shoot a person Sunday in the northwest Las Vegas Valley.




					www.reviewjournal.com
				











						Suspect arrested in attempted Summerlin shooting caught on video
					

Faiss Drive attempted murder robbery Las Vegas




					www.reviewjournal.com
				




dude deserved a fucking bullet not a knot on his head.


----------



## Dex (Aug 7, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> exactly. shoot the bad guys. shoot all the bad guys. guess what? bad guys start talking about how simple robberies gets them killed. mmmm maybe we wont rob people anymore!
> Mr Armondo Dangerfield for instance.
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot all the bad guys. Why not just bomb the ghetto? lol 

You never hear of a ghetto being targeted for a mass attack. This just goes back to the mass shooters being pussies and going into places where they can kill innocent, unarmed people.


----------



## RISE (Aug 7, 2022)

Janoy Cresva said:


> Easy for you to say in the comfort of your home. Here's some nuance, don't rob people.


You're late to the party.  I've already changed my stance.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Dex said:


> Shoot all the bad guys. Why not just bomb the ghetto? lol
> 
> You never hear of a ghetto being targeted for a mass attack. This just goes back to the mass shooters being pussies and going into places where they can kill innocent, unarmed people.


Oh yeah because that's exactly the same fucking thing 🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄🙄😶🙄


----------



## Signsin1 (Aug 7, 2022)

Dex said:


> Shoot all the bad guys. Why not just bomb the ghetto? lol
> 
> You never hear of a ghetto being targeted for a mass attack. This just goes back to the mass shooters being pussies and going into places where they can kill innocent, unarmed people.


Dex, where did anybody here say everyone in the ghetto are bad guys? Come on man.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 7, 2022)

he got a good 4 5 pokes in


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 7, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm in florida and we have stand your ground laws, but those do not protect you from using deadly force from someone who is trying to flee.



Watching the video you can see that the perps initial response was fight.. not flight.

If the shop keeper doesn't have a weapon, that kid continues to fight.. and who knows what happens? The other two might even jump in..

He did what he was FORCED to do.. protect himself and his livelihood.


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

Dex said:


> Shoot all the bad guys. Why not just bomb the ghetto? lol
> 
> You never hear of a ghetto being targeted for a mass attack. This just goes back to the mass shooters being pussies and going into places where they can kill innocent, unarmed people.


................ I'm not even going to get into the ignorance of this post.

Maybe you aren't old enough to remember when some ones hood was actually bombed but I am.

1985 , MOVE Bombing , 2 explosive devices detonated in a residential Philly neighborhood the ensuing fire burned 61 home and killed 11 people. They were dropped onto the roof from a helicopter.

Who dropped the bombs and set them off you ask ,, the Philly Police.

The police then told the fire dept. it was too dangerous to enter the area so they stood down  and let the entire neighborhood burn.






						1985 MOVE bombing - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> Watching the video you can see that the perps initial response was fight.. not flight.


What?!?  😳😳😳

He had already been stabbed THREE TIMES before he fought back!!!  🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## TODAY (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> What?!?  😳😳😳
> 
> He had already been stabbed THREE TIMES before he fought back!!!  🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


Well then his reaction time was clearly subpar 😂


----------



## TODAY (Aug 7, 2022)

Kid shoulda trained harder


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 7, 2022)

Aaaannd I'm pooping


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

Shopkeep might be in a whole lot of trouble..... 🤔🤔🤔

*Property crimes*
Deadly force is *not *permissible to stop a non-violent crime, such as shooting a burglar running away with stolen property. Please note, robbery involves force or fear and is a separate crime from a burglary, which is entering an occupied structure with the intent to commit a felony, usually theft. This video and the armed citizen's commentary is a good example of how to handle a _potentially _violent property theft. Pointing a firearm to deter a violent burglar as in the video would generally be permissible, but shooting without a threat of death or injury in such a case would not be. 









						Self-Defense Laws in NV
					

Nevada laws on self-defense and justifiable homicide; CCW, concealed carry



					www.nevadacarry.org


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> What?!?  😳😳😳
> 
> He had already been stabbed THREE TIMES before he fought back!!!  🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


That may be so.. but that was his reaction.


----------



## CJ (Aug 7, 2022)

Freakmidd said:


> That may be so.. but that was his reaction.


Exactly, his REACTION. The thief was NOT the aggressor.

By law, shopkeep is screwed.


----------



## Freakmidd (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Exactly, his REACTION. The thief was NOT the aggressor.
> 
> By law, shopkeep is screwed.


Where I'm from the shop keep is screwed for sure.. But I fully agree with his response.

Every action has a reaction..

The robbers action, caused a reaction that got him STABBED!

Edit:  In essence he WAS the aggressor.


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Shopkeep might be in a whole lot of trouble..... 🤔🤔🤔
> 
> *Property crimes*
> Deadly force is *not *permissible to stop a non-violent crime, such as shooting a burglar running away with stolen property. Please note, robbery involves force or fear and is a separate crime from a burglary, which is entering an occupied structure with the intent to commit a felony, usually theft. This video and the armed citizen's commentary is a good example of how to handle a _potentially _violent property theft. Pointing a firearm to deter a violent burglar as in the video would generally be permissible, but shooting without a threat of death or injury in such a case would not be.
> ...




The second you enter my space while committing a crime..... You'r fucked.  The moment He jumped that physical barrier he became a threat.


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

I already got documented PTSD. Grab that 135lbs twig and snap his fucking neck. 

They send me to court I'd fall down piss my pants n start crying about how no one lets me feel pretty and demand they stop opressing me !

Look up wink at the judge ,, tell him I demand a carpet square , a security pet [preferably a lemur] ... and my new pronouns fucking Zed 

CNN would have every lbgtC3PO in Murica chanting outside the courthouse in less than 4 hours !!

Be all kinds of candle light vigils , motherfuckers be on the sidewalk singing hakuna mattatta and shit. 

I'd be free in less than a week.   👍


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> I already got documented PTSD. Grab that 135lbs twig and snap his fucking neck.
> 
> They send me to court I'd fall down piss my pants n start crying about how no one lets me feel pretty and demand they stop opressing me !
> 
> ...



Hmmm maybe I’ll try this if my trial goes south 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mythos (Aug 8, 2022)

After watching it a few more times I see how edgy it could be legally. But just by the clerk's demeanor and the creepy way those kids are I think he'd be ok. I mean, i come out and see two figures in ski masks not really saying much like that, I'm thinking I'm about to be murdered and dragged out of sight while my store is ransacked.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Mythos said:


> After watching it a few more times I see how edgy it could be legally. But just by the clerk's demeanor and the creepy way those kids are I think he'd be ok. I mean, i come out and see two figures in ski masks not really saying much like that, I'm thinking I'm about to be murdered and dragged out of sight while my store is ransacked.


The thing is he gave them multiple chances to leave and didn’t even engage until the one idiot jumped over the counter


----------



## Mythos (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The thing is he gave them multiple chances to leave and didn’t even engage until the one idiot jumped over the counter


Yep also he vocalized that didn't care about the jar of cash, didn't try to fight that guy, so you could definitely make an argument that he wasn't worried about the merchandise on the shelf either, just was expecting an attack and reacted. Timing sucks though because he starts stabbing while the kid is turned away just grabbing stuff. I really hope he doesn't get charged.. I think he was legit freaked out fearing for his life and I don't blame him.
My guess is no DA would want a part of this.


----------



## CJ (Aug 8, 2022)

Omg, apparently this dumbass went on Reddit to brag, and conduct an AMA... 


__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/robbersgettingfucked/comments/wh5tq4


----------



## Mythos (Aug 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Omg, apparently this dumbass went on Reddit to brag, and conduct an AMA...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/robbersgettingfucked/comments/wh5tq4


Oh wtaf 😠 he's made himself a target now.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> Omg, apparently this dumbass went on Reddit to brag, and conduct an AMA...
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/robbersgettingfucked/comments/wh5tq4


Did they verify it was him? It literally could have been anyone


----------



## CJ (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did they verify it was him? It literally could have been anyone


It said early on in the comments that he provided proof that it was him. I have no idea though. 

If it is.. What a fukkin retard.


----------



## Donny79 (Aug 8, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Such a beautiful attempted robbery here in Vegas.
> 🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗


What a bunch of pussies


----------



## CJ (Aug 8, 2022)

Donny79 said:


> What a bunch of pussies


It was like Napoleon Dynamite was robbing the store... Up until the stabby stabby part. 🤣


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 8, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was like Napoleon Dynamite was robbing the store... Up until the stabby stabby part. 🤣



That was my favorite part


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Aug 8, 2022)

Did the guy die?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 8, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did the guy die?



For fuck sakes


----------



## shackleford (Aug 8, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did the guy die?


arent you the guy that robbed a pharmacy?


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Did the guy die?


Any chance you can change places with this guy from the robbery?
Maybe all the holes will help with the wires


----------



## Joliver (Aug 8, 2022)

This is where people should shame the inadequacy of the legal system of society. All the "letter of the law" arguments are asinine. 

I write a law that says "don't fuck kids" and the letter of the law people spend $250k on attorneys fighting over what is "fucking" and the definition of "kids." 

Then some shitbird is all "hey that's a state law...not enforceable on federal land." 

Then the "what if the kid fucked me?" people show up.

Some of you are just making "devil's advocate " arguments as a statement on today's society, and I understand that. But some of you feel like the real victim here is just "a dumb kid." 

To those people, I'd hang you too. Your perverted sense of morality shows that you don't understand what it is to be "American." Small business owner goes out there to build something...and you think it's just some "misguided kid" who wants to take it. That's the owner's utilities and grocery money in that register. An attack on his life and livelihood, itself. But he "went overboard" and defended his way of life "too much."

I won't even go into the concept of "strong arm robbery" or why the "kid" had another helper in the robbery. He didn't want him there because he was snapchatting it...he wanted him there for overwhelming force in case of resistance. Which is a weapon. Even if it's not in the letter of the law. 

I've seen too many "knockout games" that ended up in death to believe that anyone with strongarm criminal intent is "unarmed." 

So...in the spirit of the law, this kid got fucked...and that's A-ok with me. 

#Jol2024 #MACA


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

I fucking love you joliver


----------



## Bennybuttons09 (Aug 8, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What’s funny is that’s literally not what’s happening


Wrong. "Rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 crowd" mostly end up in prison after a self defense shooting. Seriously, over 95% of those who enter a self defense plea are unsuccessful. How much personal experience do you have with this? If you think its gonna go peachy keen because you have a CCL and a FOP sticker on your truck, you might be in for a shitty wake up call. That's why the goal of every self defense encounter is to break contact, not stack bodies. If you wanna stack somebody, go the conventional disappear the body and don't get caught route or watch you life go up in smoke as you spend the next several years sweating it out in court as a best case scenario.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Bennybuttons09 said:


> Wrong. "Rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 crowd" mostly end up in prison after a self defense shooting. Seriously, over 95% of those who enter a self defense plea are unsuccessful. How much personal experience do you have with this? If you think its gonna go peachy keen because you have a CCL and a FOP sticker on your truck, you might be in for a shitty wake up call. That's why the goal of every self defense encounter is to break contact, not stack bodies. If you wanna stack somebody, go the conventional disappear the body and don't get caught route or watch you life go up in smoke as you spend the next several years sweating it out in court as a best case scenario.


And you’re an expert? 😂 
What’s an fop or ccl sticker


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Bennybuttons09 said:


> Wrong. "Rather be judged by 12 than carried by 6 crowd" mostly end up in prison after a self defense shooting. Seriously, over 95% of those who enter a self defense plea are unsuccessful. How much personal experience do you have with this? If you think its gonna go peachy keen because you have a CCL and a FOP sticker on your truck, you might be in for a shitty wake up call. That's why the goal of every self defense encounter is to break contact, not stack bodies. If you wanna stack somebody, go the conventional disappear the body and don't get caught route or watch you life go up in smoke as you spend the next several years sweating it out in court as a best case scenario.


Also you woke pussy your stats are wrong


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 8, 2022)

Bitchybuttons aka @Bennybuttons09 you have hard defining what a woman is don’t you


----------



## Dex (Aug 10, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Dex, where did anybody here say everyone in the ghetto are bad guys? Come on man.


Oh, I'm not saying they are all bad. I was responding with sarcasm to "shoot all the bad guys". I wouldn't even classify an unarmed robbery as a "bad guy". It was poor judgement on their part and the owner has the right to stop them for sure. If they shot/stabbed or injured the owner in any way, they would be on the bad guy list though. 

In the true ghettos, many have committed a crime by the time they are an adult. Some are violent crimes and some are just stupid things like thefts. When you grow up in a high crime area, sometimes you think that is the only way to make it. Everyone has to make choices in their lives and choosing to do the right thing is hard at times. This certainly doesn't make you a bad guy.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Dex said:


> Oh, I'm not saying they are all bad. I was responding with sarcasm to "shoot all the bad guys". I wouldn't even classify an unarmed robbery as a "bad guy". It was poor judgement on their part and the owner has the right to stop them for sure. If they shot/stabbed or injured the owner in any way, they would be on the bad guy list though.
> 
> In the true ghettos, many have committed a crime by the time they are an adult. Some are violent crimes and some are just stupid things like thefts. When you grow up in a high crime area, sometimes you think that is the only way to make it. Everyone has to make choices in their lives and choosing to do the right thing is hard at times. This certainly doesn't make you a bad guy.


Robbery does make you a bad guy.
These weren’t people trying to feed their starving children


----------



## Dex (Aug 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Robbery does make you a bad guy.
> These weren’t people trying to feed their starving children


I didn't read their story. Were they just gang kids with a history of crime?


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

Dex said:


> I didn't read their story. Were they just gang kids with a history of crime?


Do you often form opinions and come to conclusions based off of hypothetical situations in your head without knowing anything


----------



## Dex (Aug 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Do you often form opinions and come to conclusions based off of hypothetical situations in your head without knowing anything


Nothing was hypothetical here. I stated my opinion from what I saw in the video. Therefore, I was using the evidence that was shown.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 10, 2022)

RISE said:


> I'm all for someone defending their life and property, but stabbing someone and potentially killing them over some vapes is stupid.  The person behind the counter was not in danger.  The teen only jumped the counter when he thought the worker was leaving from behind it to chase the other guy.  He wasn't jumping it to attack the worker.
> 
> There needs to be some nuance when it comes to determining what is a logical response to a threat and what is not.  BLM at your home or place of work trying to rob it, burn it down and harm you?  Kill'em all.  Two kids who have no idea what they are doing and trying to steal vapes?  Beat their ass.



Look, kid or not, their intentions were malicious. If you go into a situation like this you're playing with your life regardless of being a kid or not.


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 10, 2022)

RISE said:


> Where did I say they were children?  But 17 yr Olds are extremely stupid.  You should know having been 17 before.  So either you are being willfully ignorant or you have amnesia.



17 is old enough to think about consequences and risk to reward.


----------



## CJ (Aug 10, 2022)

Their ages are irrelevant. They were wearing masks, so there was no way for the shop owner to even know.

They weren't kids, they were masked robbers.


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Robbery does make you a bad guy.
> These weren’t people trying to feed their starving children


what if you stole Trevelyan's corn so the young might see the morn?

disclaimer: hypothetical situation i know nothing about


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> what if you stole Trevelyan's corn so the young might see the morn?
> 
> disclaimer: hypothetical situation i know nothing about


I’m so confused right now


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2022)

i was wrong he got a good 6 7 pokes in..but the guy is making himself a target by being on the news


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 10, 2022)

those were the most pathetic robbers i ever saw


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’m so confused right now


your post reminded me of a song about a guy going to prison for stealing food to feed his children during the irish famine.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> your post reminded me of a song about a guy going to prison for stealing food to feed his children during the irish famine.


Now I’m off to find this gem


----------



## shackleford (Aug 10, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Now I’m off to find this gem


Fields of Athenry. Hope you like it.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 10, 2022)

shackleford said:


> Fields of Athenry. Hope you like it.


I’m listening and I do very much. Thank you kind sir


----------



## RISE (Aug 10, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Look, kid or not, their intentions were malicious. If you go into a situation like this you're playing with your life regardless of being a kid or not.


Yea, I've already changed my stance brother.  While I do believe you could honestly tell they were kids in the vid, silent brought up a good point about gang initiations and papaya informed me about all the crazy shit going on over in Vegas, so I as well would not take any chances with them.


----------

